# Sears going away



## ronster (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard on CNN today that Sears is going to be absorbed (i.e. Going out of business, my term) into K-Mart next year. Has anybody else heard that? What will happen to the Craftsman product line?

Ronster


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Ron,

That's pretty strange because it was Sears that bailed out the big K all those years ago.

Mike


----------



## russ960 (Apr 23, 2010)

Could not find anything to this effect in Google news.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Craftsmens tools are now sold at kmart.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

roofner said:


> Craftsmens tools are now sold at kmart.


here is a google search on sears . Kmart is going to be selling sear's item's

USATODAY.com - Kmart stores make room for Sears' stuff


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

roofner said:


> Craftsmens tools are now sold at kmart.


here is a google search on sears . Kmart is going to be selling sear's item's Even tool's clothing ect. check out this link also found this too

Though the remodeling project was drafted long before the closing in late March of Kmart's $12.3 billion purchase of Sears, it has been used as an opportunity to bring in Sears' premium private brands

USATODAY.com - Kmart stores make room for Sears' stuff


----------



## ronster (Apr 8, 2011)

That's great news. I remember when Sears was the first store of it's kind in WPB FL. My Father was a machinist and was on a first name basis with the Craftsman tool department when taps, etc finally wore out, since they had lifetime replacement.

Do ya'll think the Craftsman brand quality has stood the test over time, what with the glut of stuff from around the world?

...R


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I still think the craftsman hand tools are great. 

Sears made the mistake of putting the craftsman name on too many different grades of power tools. They should have kept the lower grade stuff as a separate line, and kept the premium/heavy duty stuff as Craftsman. That has led to a lot of folks having a bad taste in their mouths for craftsman power tools.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

kp91 said:


> I still think the craftsman hand tools are great.
> 
> Sears made the mistake of putting the craftsman name on too many different grades of power tools. They should have kept the lower grade stuff as a separate line, and kept the premium/heavy duty stuff as Craftsman. That has led to a lot of folks having a bad taste in their mouths for craftsman power tools.


Ace has started selling Craftsman, also. It appears that, at least what I've seen, they are the good tools. Mostly sets of mechanics tools. Haven't seen any woodworking power tools in the store I frequent.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I found an older story: http://money.cnn.com/2004/11/17/news/fortune500/sears_kmart/

Didn't find anything new though.

Mike


----------



## ronster (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I just updated my profile so take a look at your convenience

...Ron


----------



## Stewart (Jan 29, 2011)

I think your friend might be a little "touched" .


----------



## Stewart (Jan 29, 2011)

The financial reports, at that time, indicated that K-Mart "acquired" Sears . 
I think that Sears, and Craftsman, are pretty much "gone" already. At least that has been my experience with woodworking tools customer service - both instore and online.


----------



## ronster (Apr 8, 2011)

The CNN piece said that Sears would be gone in 2012. It didn't say that K-mart would carry the Sears products. I can only say from my experience that there were no employees in my local Sears who were conversant re: routers, saws, etc. Also, there was nothing in stock here. They referred me to their on-line site.


----------



## sybrik999 (Jul 4, 2011)

I find this highly unlikely. Sears has been around a very long time. They also use to say that Apple was going to go under back in the 90's. We all know how that worked out?


----------

